# TTRS Tyre Pressures.



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

It seems the dealer set my tyres at 30 psi all round. I've set them to the recommended pressures as per the door pillar sticker for 255-35-19s ( Toyo T1s) which is 39 psi front 33 psi rear.

39 psi in the front seems a lot, but the car feels OK with these pressures, What you running yours at? :?


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

That sounds high for one guy in the car on normal 255/35R19 tyres.

I think if you look at the pillar there is another setting for "regular" 255/35r19 which is a lot lower than those.

IIRC I put in 32 front and 28 rear but I'd have to check.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

temporarychicken said:


> That sounds high for one guy in the car on normal 255/35R19 tyres.
> 
> I think if you look at the pillar there is another setting for "regular" 255/35r19 which is a lot lower than those.
> 
> IIRC I put in 32 front and 28 rear but I'd have to check.


Thanks. There's two of us in the car most of the time. Hmmm ...I wonder if i've set the pressures for sustained high speed driving?


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

I run 34F/32R

39F will break your backs but will probably help fuel economy.

Recommended is 32F/28R though, not sure where you're getting 39 from?


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

All the user manual says on the subject is that it's recommended to use the fully loaded tyre pressures.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Mitchy said:


> I run 34F/32R
> 
> 39F will break your backs but will probably help fuel economy.
> 
> Recommended is 32F/28R though, not sure where you're getting 39 from?


I'll try and get a pic of the door sticker.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Here you go Mitchy...


photo by tonky8203, on Flickr


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL Just realised I've read the pressures below rather than above the tyre size. :roll:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

igotone said:


> LOL Just realised I've read the pressures below rather than above the tyre size. :roll:


That's very easy to do. That sticker is badly designed as far as clearly showing the intended information is concerned.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

brittan said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > LOL Just realised I've read the pressures below rather than above the tyre size. :roll:
> ...


Well it is, but being on my 3rd TT I should have it sussed by now!  I'll drop the pressures a bit in the morning.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Ah cheers, for some reason I thought 32/28 was the norm.


----------



## RogerB (Dec 16, 2012)

I used to run my tyres at high pressure on my delta ... around about 38psi, simply coz I like to feel the road and drive by the seat of my pants ..... in reality all it did was give me uneven tyre ware for my trouble, and also helped to shorten the life of my front McPherson strut dampers. Probably coz the tyres were too hard and the struts were taking more clout than they would otherwise have done. 
I run the TT set at 33 front 31 rear, but it is the v6, so there is a tad of understeer, even though the weight is balanced across the monocoque/alu/steel build.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Ignore.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

igotone said:


> LOL Just realised I've read the pressures below rather than above the tyre size. :roll:


Hehe yeah 39 is for 20" wheels  you musta been bouncing along lol


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

different sticker and pressures than my German TT RS 
strange ?


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

That's normal.... The German sticker is unambiguous, concise, efficient, and avoids confusion.

The British sticker, despite being for the exact same car, is confusing and leads to a whole new thread where at the end, every UK owner has had to go out and re-check his pressures!!!!

I think it's to punish us for having the steering wheel on the wrong side


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

See the fine U shape line that is beneath the tyre symbol? That's meant to indicate its part of what's above it. I must admit the spacing between things on this is not good and does lead to confusion


----------

